# How to rename a folder in DOS



## bollejo

Need to rename directories for batch file
rename /? shows files only

Any ideas

Thanks


----------



## Rockn

ren directory1 directory2 /s


----------



## IMM

Rename (ren) doesn't work on directories. What you do is move it. eg;

move folder1 folder2

This is a quick operation - when you move a directory from one location to another on the same volume it's just a quick FAT edit.


----------



## MacFromOK

________________________________________________
REN does work on directories. It can only rename
them though, not move them to another drive.

Move does as you say, but I'm not sure if later
versions of Windows include MOVE.EXE (or have
a compatible command).

BTW, I always use MOVE myself... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## IMM

It's something that will now work (particularly under win32 in a DOS box) but didn't work in older versions of DOS (and he never specified). It will not function that way under the last 'true' (standalone) DOS (ver 6.22), which is what I thought he was referring to.


----------

